# WCBS Traffic Helicopter Was First To Report 9/11 Tragedy



## FastTrax (Jun 12, 2022)

www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/business-aviation/2022-03-07/ny-helicopter-traffic-reporter-was-9-11s-first-word


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

I had no idea that a traffic helicopter was the first to report it.
The footage of this still upsets me greatly, My brother-in-law Matt was supposed to be there, thankfully he missed his plane out of Houston.

I was working the night shift in the psych ward when it happened, we were under the impression that it was a small plane.
When I got home I checked my cellphone, I had a message from Darlien telling me to turn on the T.V. it was not a small plane.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> I had no idea that a traffic helicopter was the first to report it.
> The footage of this still upsets me greatly, My brother-in-law Matt was supposed to be there, thankfully he missed his plane out of Houston.
> 
> I was working the night shift in the psych ward when it happened, we were under the impression that it was a small plane.
> When I got home I checked my cellphone, I had a message from Darlien telling me to turn on the T.V. it was not a small plane.



The first of many who were on their routine morning traffic report flights. This is the actual first live video of the first jet striking the North face of Tower one was an FDNY odor of gas call video a block from One WTC and in the vicinity of FDNY 10 House who lost a large number of their crew.


----------

